
What I Learned Tindering My Way Across Europe - mirap
https://medium.travelandleisure.com/what-i-learned-tindering-my-way-across-europe-3c9f097f1b68#.hawov262o
======
pigpaws
I know we're more of an open society now, but do we need to hear how someone
effectively slept their way across an entire continent on HN? granted, there
was more scenery and fewer intimate details... It's a bad 'Letters to
Penthouse' edition.

That's the tl;dr version of the article. NTTAWWT...

